# Blasto turned NEON



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

i got a blastomussa from the LFS about 3 months ago when i got it it was red and green
alot like this
http://www.oceangalleryii.com/livestock/images/DSC_0034.jpg
now it has turned NEON green and pink and is almost transparent on the outer portions.
what is going on?

i can also add that it was under a 400w halide when i bought it and since then it has been under 54w of T5


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

Do you mean one 54w T5? To get equivalent lighting you would probably need four to six 54w T5s?


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

im pretty sure it is 54w total it is a Glo T5HO 24 inch fixture with one power glo and one marine glo bulb


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

here is what it looks like


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

radioactive?


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Looks like its bleaching out on you.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

ive moved it to the sand bed so it will get less light hoping it will come back


----------

